# I got super fast internet, why am i lagging so bad in Warcraft 3 online?



## Donedoknow (May 3, 2008)

My internet is at a reasonable speed, but I lag horribly in WC3 when I play online.

Here are the specs and situation of my computer and connection.

Optus Fusion $89 dollar plan, basically its ADSL 2+ (my connection from running speed tests show speeds from 3mbps - 8mbps, averaging aroud 4mbps.

Computer is relatively new, should be able to run WC3 easily. Don't really feel like typing it all up, but its a system that can run crysis on high settings comfortably (tho i never played crysis) 

Operating system: Vista 64 Home Premium recently installed SP1

Situation: 

I connect to B.Net, and after and I play dota XD. The host does this ping, and i ping really low in around 30 ms - 90 ms.
The game loads and starts, and then LAG...... DELAY and all that unwanted stuff. 

I found this thread online, please read it, as I think this persons situation is very similar to me

http://www.opentechsupport.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=33119

ORIGINAL POST
_
"Hi everyone,

i have a Trust Speedshare Turbo router and a big problem since it has been installed.

Usually ~5 minutes after the game has started, i begin to lag badly. It freezes for a few seconds, then everything that happened in the last few seconds plays extremely fast, then it freezes again.
After about 10 seconds of this, it freezes for good.. and a little while later it gives a disconnection message.
I go back into the channel and "Your connection to Battle.Net has been lost". However, I can then log straight back on with no problems (except I have an extra loss). There is never any interruption to my internet connection.

I would like to precize some points :
- my connection is 2Mb/s, even though we are 3/4 pcs it should be ok (since you can play wc3 with 56k and i am offently alone connected)
- I have disabled both XP and router firewalls. For the second, i wrote in router's config : Allow Battle.net WAN,* LAN,192.168.1.101 TCP,6112-6119 (where 192.168.1.101 is my ip)
- I didn't change the game port in Warcraft3 game menu.

Anyway, it doesn't seem to be a port/firewall problem, because in such a case i wouldn't even be able to connect to Battle.net, wouldn't I ? (tell me if i am mistaking myself here)
Moreover this only happens on Battle.net, never in solo so it can't be a graphic card driver problem...
I must also say that if my opponent disconnects before me, i stop freezing (even if i still lag a little) and i never disconnect from the game...


I really hope to get answers & help since this problem is ruining my week-ends...
Big thank in advance for answering~"_

The way the lag is quite similar. But usually I dont get disconnected for good (tho it does happen quite often). But every 30 mins - 1 min i get that lag spike where the game locks up, and replays the past 5 secs or so in ff motion. Its typical lag that i had on my 256 kbps connection when someone else downloaded on another pc.
Some games however, I can end up playing a whole hour till game finish (albet painfully fustrating with the lag).


My situation is this.

A few months back, I was living in another place (we moved recently) there i was running on a measly 256kbps speed with this provider called soul. There I was able to play Dota with reasonable speed if i was the only one connecting, and with no one on the phone.

We moved (and i moved outa home as well to study at gold coast). Along came the improvements, ADSL2+ and all that. 

But being away from home, my computer was left to collect dust (yes at the time it was such a good system... mom wouldnt allow me to take the pc saying it would be a distraction from my university studies). 

I come back once every few weeks, at least once a month. Everytime updating and sorting out my PC. And play games. But dota lags so bad, and I no longer have a subscription with WoW. The discription of the posted thread is reallly accurate, Personally I dont think i can describe it more accurately. 

My Setup is like this. 

2 phone ports, 1 port with phone with 2 filters (yes two filters, my isp's technical support told me that this would be better than my previous set up, whether it would help my problem he cant guarantee, turns out it didnt help, and yes i did connect it correctly). My Modem (a speedstream 4200) is connected via a phone line (or what eva that white line is called) straight to the wall socket. The only ethenet port is connected to my Wireless router (a Netgear Wireless G router code is WGR614). The computer is using a D-Link AirPlus G (DWL-G510)

There are 2 Desktops, both using the same kind of Desktop Adapters. However only 1 is ever used to play the games. (when I do play, there is little to no activity on the other computers)

My computer has Kaspersky's internet security 1 month trial version (im considering to buy it or macaffe not sure which is better).




It is really fustrating, as im only home for a while every few weeks. so I need help asap, i'll be checking back on this thread at least once an hour. If it does not get resolved before i head Back to the gold coast (which is using the same router btw, different modem and adaptor tho). Then it'll be a few more weeks before i can do stuff on my desktop. 

Help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

EDIT: noticed some difference between the posted thread and mine, so i changed some wording and described my problem a little more. added text in font 1... not sure how big it is, if its too small sorry in advanced ><

EDIT No.2

I've done a few things already which may help. I've disabled kaspersky for the duration of a game, and it still lagged. 

It lagged both before and after I applied vista patches (ie SP1 and other random patches).

I have NOT plugged my comp directly to the modem >< but if u guys want me to play a game of dota breaking my back to test it out, i'd do it no hesitation, just got home today, so dont have the energy to do that much yet.


----------



## Donedoknow (May 3, 2008)

gotta say this is a pretty worthless forum.......... ... so long, not a single response. Im so dissapointed form this tech support forum.  guess i betta try my luck some where else


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Keep in mind that this forum is supported by VOLUNTEERS.

It's not the game and it's not your connection. A few days back Blizzard posted an alert pertaining to the general condition of the Internet and that recent problems have been causing lag issues with WoW and almost all other online games. I have an 8Mbps cable line at home and I get horrible lag at times. Just the other night it was bad enough that we just stopped playing.


----------

